# Party 2009 ideas



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Check out my albums from last year's party... The outhouse was the HIT of the night... once the TOTers figured out what it was anyway! We couldn't quite get the wiper motor to work on the outhouse door, but even with it just propped open, the GID Bucky holding the corn cob was hilarious.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

I like the idea of an outhouse, unfortunately I have absolutely no room for one...

I will be naming the bathroom the outhouse though, so thank you halloweenscreamqueen for that idea!

I'm looking for stuff a LOT darker though. I love how your hillbilly theme was a play on the beverly hillbillies, but I'm looking for the texas chainsaw massacre type hillbillies. Plus zombies and other decaying bodies.

Oooo but I just remembered that I have to get "1001 maniacs" on dvd to play. That's an awesome hillbilly horror flick starring the infamous Robert Englund.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

oops I mean 2001 maniacs....I forgot 1000 of them lmfao


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Samhain.Voodoo said:


> Edit 5/18/09
> 
> 
> The Bathroom is going to be the Coup De Gras. I'm going to make it so gross and scary no one will want to go in there.
> ...



LOL Only here would we brag about our bathrooms being so scary and gross no one would want to go in them!


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

lol I know we're so warped aren't we?

Added to my list of songs/movies:
Pumpkinhead (How could I have forgotton about this gem?)
Boondox - Punkinhead
Boondox - Resurrection

I'm also editing a lot of my own music to fit my needs. Got lots of chops using pre-existing sounds from my vast collection of Halloween horror sounds and soundtracks, and I'm mixing them together with some clips from other songs. Working on one now using the beginning of "Cage" by Dir En Grey.

I'd like to post the finished products, but I don't know if that would be okay?


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Is your party on Halloween night?

We didn't have a party last year, but a lot of family and friends showed up to check out our yard haunt. Thank goodness to some forethought on my moms behalf she had made a crock pot full of pulled pork. She also had rolls, coleslaw, french fries and stuff like that. It worked out great because everyone could help themselves and I could be outside enjoying the fun. So I definitely am in favor of the laid out food idea so that you can enjoy the fun as well.

Sounds like a great party you got planned. I am stealing some of your music ideas for my LOR show.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

yardhauntjunkie said:


> Is your party on Halloween night?
> 
> We didn't have a party last year, but a lot of family and friends showed up to check out our yard haunt. Thank goodness to some forethought on my moms behalf she had made a crock pot full of pulled pork. She also had rolls, coleslaw, french fries and stuff like that. It worked out great because everyone could help themselves and I could be outside enjoying the fun. So I definitely am in favor of the laid out food idea so that you can enjoy the fun as well.
> 
> Sounds like a great party you got planned. I am stealing some of your music ideas for my LOR show.


Probably not going to be ON Halloween because I'm pretty superstitious about going Trick or Treating on Halloween. I'm thinking of having the party earlier in the month. This is also assuming that my best friend Hannah doesn't drag me to Detroit on Halloween for Hallowicked (a HUGE HUUUUUUUGE Halloween concert involving Insane Clown Posse and Twiztid.) I'm a little terrorfied of the idea of being in Detroit on Halloween 

lol It makes me happy actually if I've inspired anyone. Just make sure you hear the songs first because they're very graphic and may not be okay for kids to listen. What's the LOR show though?


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Samhain.Voodoo said:


> Probably not going to be ON Halloween because I'm pretty superstitious about going Trick or Treating on Halloween. I'm thinking of having the party earlier in the month. This is also assuming that my best friend Hannah doesn't drag me to Detroit on Halloween for Hallowicked (a HUGE HUUUUUUUGE Halloween concert involving Insane Clown Posse and Twiztid.) I'm a little terrorfied of the idea of being in Detroit on Halloween
> 
> lol It makes me happy actually if I've inspired anyone. Just make sure you hear the songs first because they're very graphic and may not be okay for kids to listen. What's the LOR show though?


LOR is the thing that those crazy people have that make Christmas lights dance to music.  

Most of the songs I listened to I didn't think were too graphic. But, I have Du Hast by Ramstein as one of my songs for my light show.  If they only knew what it means in English.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

yardhauntjunkie said:


> LOR is the thing that those crazy people have that make Christmas lights dance to music.
> 
> Most of the songs I listened to I didn't think were too graphic. But, I have Du Hast by Ramstein as one of my songs for my light show.  If they only knew what it means in English.


oh okay. I'd definately like to see that when it's done!

Party Update: Got Hannah more and more involved in the party and now she's starting to want the party more than wanting to go to Hallowicked. We're talking about doing the party at her place instead of mine because her place is out in the middle of nowhere and we could play more games like manhunt and I could decorate the outdoors more effeciently. Thinking of hanging bodies in the trees along with those wonderful spider sacs I saw on someone's bathroom display.

Also I need advice on if it would be okay to have food outside for a long time? I was thinking of having everything outside buffet style but I'm not sure if it'd be okay in this Florida heat. I have some jello stuff that might melt, and I don't want to make anyone sick either. 

I'm going to be taking pics of both houses soon so I can plan this out better. Oh and I'm constantly updating the music list but I'm gonna stop posting about it because I'm already up to 457 tracks including songs and horror soundbites. I kind of collect horror music.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Samhain.Voodoo said:


> oh okay. I'd definately like to see that when it's done!
> 
> Party Update: Got Hannah more and more involved in the party and now she's starting to want the party more than wanting to go to Hallowicked. We're talking about doing the party at her place instead of mine because her place is out in the middle of nowhere and we could play more games like manhunt and I could decorate the outdoors more effeciently. Thinking of hanging bodies in the trees along with those wonderful spider sacs I saw on someone's bathroom display.
> 
> ...


You have got to kidding me. Too hot!?!? It is so cold here at Halloween that you can't rub it in that you are hot on Halloween.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

I think I'd actually wish for a cold Halloween. It's always so hot here. Very rarely do we get a chilly Halloween. Usually it's hot and humid...and sometimes rains which isn't that bad either....nice thunder and lightning. Like Jamie Madrox says in a song: "I love it when it rains every Halloween my nose runnin like a faucet while I'm steady tryin to trick or treat."

btw here's the finished concept design for my costume this year. I'm thinking of using these contacts or some glow in the dark yellow ones...haven't decided. A Tisket a Tasket... by ~NightmareJuggalette on deviantART


----------



## Pirate Chris (Aug 20, 2007)

I did a Hellbilly theme last year. Ours ended up a little more on the comedy side though. If you can find any way to do an outhouse, it's a must. I also made a couple of hillbilly heads (think The Hills Have eyes, kinda) and had one of em pickin a leg bone necked banjo. I got my hands on a bunch of rock type country music to play. Barnyard Ballers are pretty good and fairly raunchy and Hank III is pretty good as well. Love your bathroom idea. For invatations, I printed up my little bit on paper and then glued em onto Pabst cans. My guests loved em. 

Just a couple of ideas of what we did.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

Oh I love your Pabst idea! Were they full cans so your guests could have a free beer? Although....I actually haven't seen Pabst in my part of Florida. I always see it when I go to concerts in towns over, but never in my own town. Really I have to take into account what I'll be able to get after the Gathering. That's going to suck up the majority of my money for the time being, after that I should be straight.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Could you pack your food with ice packs? There are little plastic ones that won't make water seep into your food. You could put your food on the ice packs and then have back ups in the freezer and switch them out every few hours so your guests don't have the wrong tale of horror to tell about your party! LOL


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

I'm thinking of clearing off the kitchen counter and lining it with food plus using a few tables to hold some too. Just to be on the safe side

However, this party is becoming more and more a battle between this and Hallowicked. I really REALLY REALLY do not want to go to Detroit on Halloween for the sheer craziness of it. But we're getting begged to go now. The terms are currently, if we can have a safe place ON stage, be allowed to have costumes and cameras, and have a way of getting from Florida to Detroit without breaking my bank, then okay.

So really, I'm planning my butt off for this party, but it's really getting put on hold until we find out if we're playing roadies for Hallowicked...

Thanks for all the advice! I hope I get to put it into effect instead of being trampled during an insane show!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Why in the world would you CHOSE to go to Detroit in October instead of staying in Florida and have a big party with all your friends. Or maybe I am just loony.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

yardhauntjunkie said:


> Why in the world would you CHOSE to go to Detroit in October instead of staying in Florida and have a big party with all your friends. Or maybe I am just loony.


Personally I'd love to stay in florida. However, Hallowicked really would be a once in a lifetime experience. Especially if I'm on stage. That would be so cool...But yeah you can see my dilemma


----------



## creativehalloween.net (Jun 2, 2009)

I am really excited about Halloween 2009! I am thinking of an alien theme this year- has anyone done this? Am obsessed with full size spaceship...nothing like thinking big! Ideas?


----------



## creativehalloween.net (Jun 2, 2009)

I just published a book on Halloween party planning- it's called Adult Halloween Parties. Come check it out for ghoul ideas on decorating, food, drinks, and costumes for your favorite boo bash!


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

creativehalloween.net said:


> I am really excited about Halloween 2009! I am thinking of an alien theme this year- has anyone done this? Am obsessed with full size spaceship...nothing like thinking big! Ideas?


wow I have no clue how to even attempt that....maybe you could try making some huge test tubes tho with alien bodies in them, or any specimens (I'm thinking stuff like This Island Earth only darker and less cheesy) Don't forget an alien autopsy table too! Or you could do a reverse, humans in the tubes and human autopsy and you and your crew could dress as aliens. Would scare me if I was a ToTer, I'd be afraid of being probed lol >.<


----------



## creativehalloween.net (Jun 2, 2009)

*Hallo-what?*

Am ducking my head to avoid getting hit with objects thrown in my direction for asking, but what is Hallowicked? Sounds cool so far!


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

creativehalloween.net said:


> Am ducking my head to avoid getting hit with objects thrown in my direction for asking, but what is Hallowicked? Sounds cool so far!


Hallowicked is a Huge concert that Insane Clown Posse and sometimes Twiztid puts on around and on Halloween. The biggest event is in Detroit where they originated from. My friends and I are friends with Twiztid and they're begging us to come to the one in Detroit. However it's kinda dangerous. When I say this is a huge concert, I mean this is a HUGE CONCERT. People have been known to riot and break barricades and such. Not to mention they throw Faygo (a cheap soda made in Detroit) off the stage and into the crowd.

I don't do so well in big crowds, especially if there's moshing and crowd surfing involved, that's why I don't really want to go. However, I've never been before (to detroit I mean, I've been to a Hallowicked show in Florida in I think 06) and it would kind of be a once in a lifetime oppertunity. So our terms to get us to go to the show this year are going to be:

1. that we are on stage and not in that insane crowd
2. Don't pay to get in
3. Don't pay for the plane ticket from Fl to Detroit
4. have a free place to stay
5. can possibly dress up and be part of the show (that one's a stretch, but we'll see)

Kinda demanding, but hey, if they want us there so bad they can make it happen. I had said that if Twiztid doesn't play Hallowicked this year they could always come down to Fl for my halloween party and get some free food at least lol.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Friends with a band and sometimes its too hot on Halloween? Now you are just showing off.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

yardhauntjunkie said:


> Friends with a band and sometimes its too hot on Halloween? Now you are just showing off.


lol maybe a little


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Samhain.Voodoo said:


> lol maybe a little


I would too.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Samhain - if you did your party and couldn't get a "real" outhouse for outside, you could always make your bathroom door into an outhouse door using that brown paper you get at the craft store - or - I've seen them online - kind of like a scenesetter for a door.

As a former Floridian, I second your observation about FL being too hot on Halloween. We usually had our food indoors or on the lanai. 2 years ago I wore a full over-the-head latex mask and I nearly passed out. The heat is one of the major reasons I got the heck out of there (finally!).


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

BooBerrie said:


> Samhain - if you did your party and couldn't get a "real" outhouse for outside, you could always make your bathroom door into an outhouse door using that brown paper you get at the craft store - or - I've seen them online - kind of like a scenesetter for a door.
> 
> As a former Floridian, I second your observation about FL being too hot on Halloween. We usually had our food indoors or on the lanai. 2 years ago I wore a full over-the-head latex mask and I nearly passed out. The heat is one of the major reasons I got the heck out of there (finally!).


i don't know which would be better. a hot halloween or a cold one. as a kid in minnesota, we needed to buy our halloween costumes like 3 sizes too big cuz we needed to wear winter jackets underneath them. that didn't look too good when u were princess jasmine. and really nothing happens outside without those jackets.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

psox16 said:


> i don't know which would be better. a hot halloween or a cold one. as a kid in minnesota, we needed to buy our halloween costumes like 3 sizes too big cuz we needed to wear winter jackets underneath them. that didn't look too good when u were princess jasmine. and really nothing happens outside without those jackets.


Yeah, but when you're an adult sweating your knickers off, I'd vote for snow any time!! DC weather SUCKS! (And not in a good way!)


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

I think I'd prefer a cold Halloween....mostly because I feel like that's the ideal...idk....Things are getting more and more put on hold. But I was kinda thinking of maybe doing a scene in every room from a psychopathic song....as long as it could also look good for the Boondox theme. That way I could get away with the bathroom without changing it too much because it could be like the scene from the Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha music video.....on the flip side....the walls covered in brown paper would look pretty cool especially with the lights replaced with a black light just so everything looked darker....hmmm....

I don't really think that option would look good in Hannah's bathroom tho....her bathroom is HUGE and to make it look like an outhouse would look just strange. Unfortuneatly she also doesn't have a tub tho....just a shower....But we were thinking about hanging a body in it. Or some snakes....something.....

Oh and we're thinking of having a barrel with fake snakes in it outside somewhere for the song "They Pray with Snakes"

hope I'm not repeating myself...I can't remember if I've posted these ideas before lol


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

So it's official that everything has been cancelled this year. No Party, no homemade costume, nothing. My boyfriend broke up with me and now I have no home. All money will be going towards getting a new home which is proving impossible because no one around here will let me stay with a cat without paying a massive monthly fee. I'll probably be gone from the forum as well because I've never been so depressed. I don't want to do anything anymore. Bye all.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Don't be too hasty in leaving the forum. There are lots of good people here to keep you going. Look into volunteering for a charity haunt this year. It is a great way to keep involved with haunting and a super way to meet new people.

I hope things work out for you. Hang in there. Things always happen for a reason. We just don't always understand what that reason is at the time it happens. Better things will come your way, when you least expect it.

Eric


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Wolfbeard's right... We're all here for you. Where in FL do you live? Between all of us, I'll bet we can come up with some options. And, I know you don't want to hear it right now, but try to remember, HE didn't deserve YOU! Speaking from experience, it took me 40+ years and several truckloads of Kleenex before I found my soul mate. These tears are just preparing you for something or someone better. Give up on him if you must, but don't give up on us!


----------



## violinbabe86 (Jul 31, 2009)

I hope you were able to find someplace to live with the cat. Even if it doesn't turn out to be the big bash you were thinking of you could still do something small at the new place, even if it's an apartment or something. 

If you do end up still having a party...I don't think it would be too hot for the food. I guess it depends on where you are in Florida, but on the space coast it actually ended up pretty chilly by the evening time. Maybe just make sure not to put the food out until after dark?? We were playing beer pong and stuff outside and i remember the girls going to get jackets (at least the ones with the risque costumes, lol). The only thing that came close to melting was the glow in the dark jello shots.


----------



## absintheminded (Jul 20, 2009)

Kick the bum to the curb... and only leave the forum until you get established again...
Even if you find a small apartment, make your new place haunty and include it as a homewarming party


----------

